# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  مُساعدة في رد إتهام السلطان محمد الفاتح رحمه الله بقتل إخوانه

## أبو عُمر

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام علي سيدنا رسول الله
وبعد
فقد ورد في بعض دروس التاريخ الإسلامي من بعض المُتأخرين المُتأثرين بالحركات العصرانية إتهام السُلطان محمد الفاتح رحمه الله بأنه قتل بعض إخوانه ، والعقل لا يقبل هذا القول والقلب لا يألفه لاسيما عن سُلطان مثل السُلطان محمد الفاتح رحمه الله لما له من العلم الشرعي الذي يردعه عن مثل هذه الأفعال وكذلك صُحبته من العلماء والمشايخ الكبار في عصره .
فلذلك نرجوا ممن يُحسن المُساعدة رد هذه الشُبهة ليعُم النفع 
*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*أيها المؤرخون: لا تظلموا العثمانيين المسلمين!**بقلم: زياد محمود أبو غنيمة*قبل أن يدخل الأتراك العثمانيون في الإسلام، لم يكونوا موضع اهتمام جاد من المؤرخين لم يكونوا موضع اهتمام جاد من المؤرخين المسلمين وغير المسلمين، فلم يردْ ذكرهم إلا من خلال إشارات عابرة.
وحين دخل الأتراك العثمانيون في الإسلام انقلبت الصورة وأصبحوا محط أنظار المؤرخين المسلمين وغير المسلمين، بيد أن المؤرخين من غير المسلمين أبدوا اهتماماً ملحوظاً بدراسة تاريخ الأتراك العثمانيين المسلمين.
ولأول وهلة يخيل للمرء أن اندفاع المؤرخين من غير المسلمين في دراسة تاريخ العثمانيين المسلمين كان ينطلق من منطلق علمي سليم، هدفه تتبع العثمانيين المسلمين بأمانة علمية منصفة، ولكن ما أن يطلع المرء على ما أفرزته جهود المؤرخين من غير المسلمين من دراسات عن تاريخ العثمانيين المسلمين، حتى يكتشف أن الغالبية العظمى منهم قد تجاهلوا، وتناسوا مقتضيات الأمانة العلمية والإنصاف، بل أطلقوا العنان لأحقادهم الظاهرة والباطنة، لتكون هي المنطلق الذي ينطلقون من خلاله في تشويه تاريخ العثمانيين المسلمين وإلصاق عشرات الافتراءات التي لا تسندها أية بينات تاريخية بالأتراك العثمانيين المسلمين.
ولئن كنا لا نستغرب أن تصدر مثل تلك الافتراءات عن أقوام فضح الله عز وجل نواياهم تجاه الإسلام والمسلمين في قوله تعالى جل شأنه: (يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتّخذوا بطانةً من دونكم لا يألونكم خبالاً ودّوا ما عنتُّم قد بدتِ البغضاءُ من أفواههم وما تُخفي صدورهم أكبر قد بيّنا لكم الآياتِ إن كنتم تعقلونَ) [آل عمران: 118].
***            ولئن كنا لا نستغرب أن يحمل الحقد الأسود أولئك المؤرخين على تجاهل وتناسي أبسط قواعد مقتضيات الأمانة العلمية في عملية التاريخ للأتراك العثمانيين المسلمين، فإن الذي نستغربه أشد الاستغراب، بل ونستهجنه بشدة أن ينزلق الكثير من المؤرخين المسلمين، في حمأة عملية التزوير والتشويه والبهتان التي ألصقت بتاريخ العثمانيين المسلمين..
            من ذلك مثلاً، تلك الفرية اللئيمة التي لا يكاد يخلو منها إلا النذر اليسير من الكتب التي تؤرخ للعثمانيين المسلمين، والتي تزعم أن السلاطين العثمانيين كانوا يملكون الحق، بموجب فتوى شرعية إسلامية، في قتل من يشاؤون من إخوانهم أو بني رحمهم، أو أقاربهم، بحجة الحفاظ على وحدة المسلمين، ولقطع الطريق على أية فتنة يمكن أن تبرز إذا حاول أحدهم المطالبة بالسلطة لنفسه.
            وكان آخر ما وقع عليه نظري من ترديد لهذه الفرية ما جاء في مقال للأستاذ إبراهيم محمد الفحام في عدد المحرم 1402 هـ تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) 1981م من مجلة العربي التي تصدر في الكويت، حيث ذهب إلى القول بأن السلاطين العثمانيين الجدد اعتادوا عند توليهم مقاليد السلطة أن يقتلوا إخوانهم جميعاً، ليأمنوا محاولات اغتصاب الملك، وأن هذه الظاهرة تكررت مراراً في تاريخ الدولة العثمانية حتى شمل القتل الإخوة الأصاغر سناً.
            وإن كنتُ لا أنفي ولا أنكر وقوع العديد من حوادث التصارع بين بعض السلاطين العثمانيين وبين بعض إخوانهم، بل وأحياناً بينهم وبين أبنائهم، وأن بعض هذه الصراعات كانت تنتهي بمقتل أحد الأطراف المتصارعة، إلا أنني أنفي، وبكل شدة، وبإصرار، ما يزعمه الزاعمون من وجود فتوى شرعية إسلامية تبيح لكل سلطان عثماني جديد أن يقتل من يشاء من إخوانه، أو بني رحمه، بحجة المحافظة على وحدة المسلمين منعاً لوقوع الفتنة.
            أقول هذا.. وأتساءل:
            أليس من مقتضيات أمانة التوثيق العلمي والتاريخي أن يقدَّم بين يدي أية رواية تاريخية بالبينات التي تدعم صحتها، من تحديد للأسماء والأمكنة والأزمنة، وتبيين سلسلة الرواة الذين تناقلوا الرواية، إلى أن وصلت إلى راويها الأخير؟
            ثم أليس من مقتضيات أمانة التوثيق العلمي والتاريخي، أن لا يُكتَفى بالتعميم المبهم، بعبارات مبهمة، في رواية تحمل تهمة خطيرة لشعب بأسره هو الشعب التركي المسلم، بل الأمة بأسرها، هي أمة الإسلام، بل للإسلام ذاته الذي كان العثمانيون يحملون لواءة ويمثلونه آنذاك..؟
            أين نص الفتوى الشرعية التي يزعم الزاعمون أنها تبيح للسلاطين العثمانيين قتْل بني رحمهم من غير أي مسوغ شرعي؟
            أين أسماء العلماء المسلمين الذين أفتوا الفتوى المزعومة هذه؟
            وفي زمن أي من سلاطين بني عثمان على التحديد صدرت؟
            لقد قرأت بضعة وعشرين مرجعاً، عربياً وتركياً وإنجليزياً، تؤرخ للعثمانيين المسلمين، فما وجدت من بينها مرجعاً واحداً يذكر نص الفتوى المزعومة، أو يذكر اسماً لعالم واحد تنسب الفتوى إليه، بل لقد اكتفى كل مرجع عند ذكر هذه الفرية بسردها وكأنها يقين لا يرقى إليه شك، فلا يحتاج إلى توثيق.
            وقبل أن أتحدث بشيء من التفصيل عن تلك الأحداث التي تشبث بها الزاعمون ليرفدوا بها فريتهم، يجدر بي أن أؤكد أن الإسلام يرفض رفضاً قاطعاً هذا الهراء، ولا يقبل مطلقاً أن تهون حياة المسلم، أي مسلم، إلى درجة تباح فيها حياته لمجرد شبهة، أو من أجل وساوس وأوهام تتستر وراء الزعم بالغيرة على جماعة المسلمين من أن تقع فتنة مزعومة لم يقم على وقوعها، أو على مجرد الشك بوقوعها دليل شرعي.
            إن طبيعة الإسلام، وأخلاق الإسلام، وإنسانية الإسلام، ترفض رفضاً قاطعاً أن تصدر باسم الإسلام فتوى تبيح لأي إنسان مهما بلغ شأنه، أن يقتل مسلماً إلا في الحالات التي نصّ عليها الشرع : الثيّب الزاني، والمفارق لدينه التارك للجماعة (المرتد)، والقاتل عمداً (النفس بالنفس).
            ألا، وإن كل مسلم مهما كان مستوى علم، يعلم أن قتل النفس، أي نفس، محرّم في شرع الله عز وجل إلا ضمن الحدود التي حددها الله عز وجل.
            ولقد ندد الله عز وجل أيما تنديد، بتلك الجريمة التي اقترفها قابيل ابن سيدنا آدم عليه الصلاة والسلام، يوم طوّعت له نفسُه قتلَ أخيه هابيل فقتله:
(واتل عليهم نبأَ ابنيْ آدمَ إذْ قرّبا قرباناً فتقبِّل من أحدهما ولم يُتَقَبَّلْ من الآخر قال لأقتلنكَ قال إنما يتقبّلُ اللهُ من المتقين. لئنْ بسطتَ يديَ لأقتلكَ ما أنا بباسطٍ يديَ إليكَ لأقتلكَ إني أخافُ اللهَ ربَّ العالمين. إني أريد أن تبوء بإثمي وإثمكَ فتكونَ من أصحابِ النار وذلك جزاء الظالمين. فطوّعتْ له نفسُه قتلَ أخيه فقتله فأصبح من الخاسرين. فبعثَ اللهُ غراباً يبحثُ في الأرض لِيُريَهُ كيف يواري سوأةَ أخيه قال يا ويلتا أعجزتُ أن أكونَ مثلَ هذا الغرابِ فأواريَ سوأةَ أخي فأصبح من النادمين) [المائدة: 27-31].
            بل إن الله عز وجل لم يكتفِ بالتنديد بجريمة قابيل، بل جعلها منطلقاً لحكم رباني يؤكد حرمة النفس البشرية تأكيداً قاطعاً لا لبس فيه ولا غموض:
(من أجل ذلكَ كتبنا على بني إسرائيلَ أنه مَن قتلَ نفساً بغير نفسٍ أو فسادٍ في الأرض فكأنما قتلَ الناسَ جميعاً) [المائدة: 32].
            تلك هي الحقيقة، حقيقة تؤكد براءة الإسلام من تلك الفتوى المزعومة، وتؤكد رفض الإسلام لهذا الهراء.
            فمن أين جاءت هذه الفرية إذن؟
            وما هي دوافعها، وماذا يقصد مروجوها من ورائها..؟
            أما الدوافع التي تكمن وراء ترويج هذه الفريةة، فلا أملك إلا أن أقول: إنها نابعة من الحقد الأسود الذي تمتلئ به قلوب العديد من المؤرخين الصليبيين من أعداء الإسلام، ضد الإسلام والمسلمين..
فلقد انتهز بعض المؤرخين الصليبيين الحاقدين، وقلدهم في ذلك عن قصد أو عن غير قصد، بعضُ المؤرخين الذي يحملون أسماء إسلامية، وقوع بعض حوادث الصراع الدموي على السلطة في الدولة العثمانية، وهو أمر لم تسلم منه أمة ن الأمم على مدار التاريخ، فوجدوا في تلك الأحداث متنفساً لينفثوا من خلاله أحقادهم الدفينة ضد الإسلام والمسلمين، فوجهوا سهام افتراءاتهم ضد العثمانيين المسلمين، وهم في حقيقة الأمر يوجهونها إلى الإسلام الذي كان العثمانيون يمثلونه آنذاك.
أقول هذا، وبين يدي أكثر من دليل.
أبدأ بحادثة مقتل الأمير «*دوندار*»عمّ السلطان «عثمان»، وهي حادثة أرودها المؤرخ التركي المعاصر إسماعيل حامي دنشمند في كتابه «موسوعة التاريخ العثماني»، الذي ألفه عام 1945م، أي في الوقت الذي كانت فيه أنواء الردة الأتاتوركية في أصخب حالات هبوبها على تركيا، بكل ما تحمله من مشاعر العداء للعثمانيين المسلمين، وزعم فيها أن عثمان بن أرطغرل استشار عمه دوندار البالغ من العمر تسعين عاماً في أمر عزمه على محاربة البيزنطيين، فعارضه عمه في الرأي، فلم يتحمل عثمان معارضة عمه فقام بإعدامه بيده برميه بسهم انتقاماً منه بسبب هذه المعارضة.
            ولئن كانت هذه الرواية بنصها هذا من الضعف بحيث خلت منها معظم المراجع التي تؤرخ لعثمان بن أرطغرل، ولئن كان من أجلة ضعفها أن إسماعيل حامي دنشمند لم يؤثق روايته لهذه الحادثة بإيراد اسم المرجع، أو اسم المؤرخ الذي نقل عنه الرواية، فإن الحاقدين على العثمانيين المسلمين، بل على الإسلام الذي يمثله العثمانيون، تلقفوا هذه الحادثة، ونسجوا من حولها من سواد حقدهم ما لا تحتمل، فزعموا، وبئس ما زعموا، أن عثمان قتل عمه دوندار بناءً على فتوى شرعية تبيح له قتله خشية أن يزاحمه على السلطنة، مما قد يؤدي إلى وقوع الفتنة بين المسلمين.
ولئن كان من الإنصاف أن نشير إلى أن ما نقلته معظم المراجع الموثوقة التي أرّخت لعثمان بن أرطغرل، عن شدة تعلّق عثمان بأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية، وعن التزامه الصادق بالإسلام، عبادةً، وخلقاً، وتواضعاً، وما نقلته عن توقيره الشديد لعمه الشيخ الكبير دوندار، يجلعنا نستبعد تصديق مقولة أن عثمان قتل عمه لمجرد معارضته له في الرأي، ويجعلنا نستبعد تصديق مقولة أن عثمان قتل عمه لمجرد معارضته له في الرأي، ويجعلنا على يقين أنه ما فعل ذلك إلا لسبب جلل، أكبر من مجرد الاختلاف في الرأي.
ويرسخ قناعتنا ما أورده المؤرخ التركي المعاصر قادر مصر أوغلو في كتابه «مأساة بني عثمان» المطبوع في إستانبول عام 1979م، في وقت كانت المشاعر الإسلامية في تركيا تشهد فيه شيئاً من أشكال الحرية التي تستطيع معها أن تعبر عن حقيقة رفضها لمشاعر العداء التي حاولت الردة الأتاتوركية ترسيخها ضد العثمانيين المسلمين في نفوس الأتراك.
            ففي كتابه ذلك ينقل قادر مصر أوغلو، عن المؤرخ التركي خير الله الهندي الذي عاصر عثمان بن أرطغرل، أن دوندار كان طرفاً في مؤامرة اتفق على تدبيرها بالتعاون مع حاكم مدينة «بيله جك» البيزنطي، تستهدف اغتيال عثمان، تمهيداً لوثوب دوندار إلى الزعامةخلفاً لعثمان، فلما انفضح أمر المؤامرة أصرّ عثمان، وهو الحريص علىتطبيق أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية، على تنفيذ حكم الله في عمه جزاء افترافه لجريمةموالاة أعداء الإسلام، والتآمر معهم ضد جماعة المسلمين.
            وتلك لعمري نقطة بيضاء ووقفة شماء شامخة تسجَّل في حسنات عثمان بن أرطغرل، إذ أكّد من خلال حرصه على تطبيق شرع الله في عمه على صدق التزامه بالإسلام، وصدق خضوعه لحكمه، وصدق تفضيله لوشيجة العقيدة وارتباطه بها فوق وشيجة الدم والقرابة.
تلك هي حقيقة السلطان عثمان بن أرطغرل مع عمه دوندار تتهاوى أمامها أباطيل الحاقدين وأراجيف المرجفين.
أما قصة السطان مراد بن أورخان مع ولده الأمير «ساجي» فهي أيضاً علامة بارزة تؤكد صدق التزام مراد بالإسلام، وصدق خضوعه لأحكام شريعته.
ففي الوقت الذي كان السلطان مراد يواجه أشرس الحملات المتلاحقة التي تمثلت في العديد من الأحلاف الصليبية التي تجمع تحت ألويتها ملوك وأمراء المجر والصرب والبلغار والأرناؤوط (ألبانيا)، بمباركة من بابا روما أوربيان الخامس، وبتحريض سافر منه [766هـ/1365م].
وفي الوقت الذي كان فيه السلطان مراد يواجه فيه خطراً تمثل في قيام الأمير الإيطالي آميديو بتجميع جيش من الإيطاليين تحت شعار الانتقام للصليب من العثمانيين المسلمين [770هـ/1368م].
وفي الوقت الذي ازداد فيه الخطر ضد الدولة العثمانية المسلمة، بقيام إمبراطور بيزنطة*يوانيس* الخامس بزيارة روما عام [771هـ/1369م] مستنجداً بالبابا ضد العثمانيين المسلمين، ومعلناً تحوله عن مذهبه الأرثوذكسي إلى المذهب الكاثوليكي في محاولة لاسترضاء بابا روما لإقناعه بعده بالنجدة التي يطلبها ضد العثمانيين المسلمين.
وفي الوقت الذي كان السلطان مراد يواجه خطراً داهماً جديداً تمثّل في نجاح البابا بتجنيد أكثر من ستين ألف مقاتل صليبي بقيادة ملك بلاد الصرب الجديد *ووقاشتين* [773هـ/1370م].
وفي الوقت الذي كان السلطان مراد لا يكاد ينجح في التغلب على إحدى مكائد الأعداء، حتى يواجه مكيدة أخرى، كان ولده الأمير ساوجي يتآمر سراً مع الأمير البيزنطي *أندرونيقوس*، الابن الثاني للإمبراطور *يوانيس*، لتدبير مؤامرة للإطاحة بالسلطان مراد، وتسليم السلطة للأمير ساوجي، وسرعان ما انتقلت المؤامرة من مرحلة التدبير إلى مرحلة التنفيذ، فسار الأميران ساوجي وأندرونيقوس على رأس جيش كانت غالبية جنوده من البيزنطيين، وتمركزا بجيشهما في منطقة لا تبعد كثيراً عن القسطنطينية، فسارع السلطان مراد لملاقاتهما، فما كاد يقترب منهما حتى خارت معنويات المتآمرين ففر الجنود البيزنطيون من أنصار أندرونيقوس، ولجأ الجنود العثمانيون من أنصار الأمير ساوجي إلى جيش أبيه السلطان مراد، فأصبح ساوجي وأندرونيقوس من غير جيش، فلم يجدا أمامهما مفراً من الهرب، ففرا إلى مدينة »ديمومة«، فلحق بهما السلطان مراد واضطرهما إلى الاستسلام.
وجمع السلطان نخبة من القادة والعلماء والقضاة لمحاكمة ولده ساوجي، فحكوا عليه بالموت جزاء خروجه على طاعة ولي الأمر وجزاء موالاته للكفار أعداء الإسلام والتحالف معهم قولاً وفعلاً في محاربة المسلمين.
وأمر السلطان مراد بتنفيذ حكم الشرع في ولده مسجلاً في ذلك صدق ولائه لحكم الشريعة، وصدق التزامه بالإسلام، ولكأني به وهو يفعل ذلك، كان يستشعر قوله تعالى عز وجل: (لا تجدُ قوماً يؤمنونَ باللهِ واليومِ الآخر يوادّون من حادّ اللهَ ورسولَه ولو كانوا آباءهم أو أبناءهم أو إخوانهم أو عشيرتهم أولئكَ كتب الله في قلوبهم الإيمان وأيدهم بروح منه ويدخلهم جناتٍ تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها رضي اللهُ عنهم ورضوا عنه أولئك حزب الله ألاَ إنّ حزبَ الله هم الغالبون) [المجادلة: 22].

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

ولقد كان من الطبيعي أن يستغل الحاقدون حادثة مقتل ساوجي، فتلقفوها وطفقوا ينسجون من حولها الأقاويل والافتراءات ليرفدوا من خلالها فريتهم عن الفتوى الشرعية المزعومة التي تبيح للسطان العثماني المسلم قتل من يشاء من بني رحمه.
وكان من الطبيعي أن يشتط الحقد بأعداء الإسلام، فينفثوا حقدهم ضد السلطان مراد ويتهمونه بالوحشية، وتحجُّر عاطفة الأبوة في قلبه، وما دروا أن صدق الالتزام بالإسلام يجعل وشيجة العقيدة فوق كل وشيجة. وصلوات الله وسلامه على نبينا محمد الذي علّم المسلمين هذه الحقيقة الإيمانية حين قال: »واللهِ لو أن فاطمة بنت محمد سرقت لقطعتُ يدها.«
وأنتقلُ إلى حادثة قتل السلطان بايزيد بن مراد (الصاعقة) لأخيه الصغير *يعقوب*، فلا أجد غضاضة في تأكيد وقوعها، ولا أجد حاجة إلى محاولة تبريرها. فقد استهل يايزيد عهده فعلاً بارتكاب جريمة بشعة حيث أقدم على قتل أخيه الصغير يعقوب بتحريض من بعض أنصاره الذين طفقوا يوغرون صدره ضد أخيه، الذي كان شجاعاً، قوي الشخصية، ووجدتْ وشايةُ المغرضين هوى في نفس بايزيد الذي خشي أن يزاحمه يعقوب على السلطنة، واشتطت به وساوسه حين أخذ الوشاةُ يذكرونه بأن جده أورخان بن عثمان ولي السلطنة رغم كونه الأصغر سناً من أخيه الأمير علاء الدين.
ولئن كنت أنكر أن بايزيد قد ارتكب جريمته البشعة فعلاً، بعد أن غلبه هواه، وزينت له وساوسه أن يقترف تلك الجريمة، وطوعت له نفسه قتل أخيه فقتله. فالجريمة يتحمل وزرها بايزيد وحده، وليس من العدل ولا من المنطق أن يزجّ بالإسلام في عملية تبريرها.
وينبغي أن أشير هنا إلى أن الجفاء كان مستحكماً بين العلماء والسلطان بايزيد، لدرجة أستبعد معها أن يجد بايزيد عالماً واحداً يستجيب له فيصدر تلك الفتوى التي ينسب استصدارها في بعض المراجع إلى بايزيد.
ولقد بلغ من حدة ذلك الجفاء أن العالم المؤمن القاضي شمس الدين محمد حمزة الفناري ردّ شهادة السلطان بايزيد في إحدى القضايا، فلما راجعه بايزيد في ذلك، أجابه القاضي المؤمن بأنه ردّ شهادته لأنه تارك لصلاة الجماعة.
بل لقد بلغ الجفاء بين العلماء والسلطان بايزيد إلى حد أقرب ما يكون إلى القطيعة بسبب استنكارهم لوقوعه تحت سيطرة وتأثير زوجته النصرانية الأميرة *أوليفيرا* شقيقة ملك الصرب*لازار*، ونماديه بتحريض منه على إدمان شرب الخمر، وإقامة حفلات اللهو، ويذكر المؤرخ التركي المعاصر إسماعيل حامي دنشمند في كتابه »موسوعة التاريخ العثماني« أن بايزيد ذهب ليتفقد العمل في بناء مسجد »أولو جامع« في بورصة، وكان قد أوشك بناؤه على الانتهاء، فالتقى خلال تجواله في المسجد بالعالم المؤمن محمد شمس الدين البخاري، فسأله على مسمع من الناس عن رأيه في نابء المسجد، وهل يرى في البناء أي نقص..؟ فأجابه العالم المؤمن بجواب ساخر يحمل بين طياته مشاعر عدم الرضى عن سيرة بايزيد المنافية للإسلام، فقال له: بالنسبة لنا نحن المسلمين، فإننا لا نجد أي نقص في بناء المسجد، أما بالنسبة إليك يا بايزيد، فإني أخشى أن تكون قد نسيت أن تضع خزانة تحفظ بها خمورك بجانب المحراب.
أفيعقل بعد هذا أن يجد بايزيد عالماً واحداً يفتي بقتل أخيه من غير مسوّغ شرعي؟
ولقد وجد الحاقدون رافداً جديداً يدعمون به فريتهم فيما وقع من صراع دموي بين أبناء بايزيد الصاعقة، حين قتل محمد بن بايزيد إخوته عيسى ثم سليمان ثم موسى ليتفرد بحكم السلطنة.
ولئن اشتط المغرضون في حقدهم فزعموا أن محمد بن بايزيد قد قتل إخوته بموجب تلك الفتوى الشرعية المزعومة، فإن الحقائق التاريخية تؤكد أن ما جرى بين أبناء بايزيد من اقتتال دموي كان اقتتالاً مصلحياً من أجل الطموحات الشخصية بكل واحد منهم للجلوس على عرش السلطنة، وليس من العدل والإنصاف إن يزج بالإسلام في هذا المقام.
وينبغي أن أشير إلى أن شهوة الجلوس على عرش السلطنة قد اشتطت بأبناء بايزيد لدرجة لم يجدوا معها غضاضة في الاستعانة بأعداء الإسلام من البيزنطيين ضد بعضهم بعضاً، كما فعل سليمان بن بايزيد حين تنازل لملك الروم »إيمانويل الثاني« عن مدينة سلانيك وسواحل البحر الأسود مقابل الوقوف إلى جانبه ضد أخويه الآخرين عيسى ومحمد.
هذا، وينبغي أن أشير إلى أن بعض المؤرخين المغرضي زعموا أن الفتوى الشرعية المزعومة التي تبيح للسلطان قتل بني رحمه من غير مسوغ شرعي هي تلك الفتوى التي أصدرها الشيخ سعيد أحد تلاميذ الشيخ التفتازاني، والتي ورد نصّها على النحو التالي: »من أتاكم وأمركم جميعاً على رجل واحد، يريد أن يشق عصاكم، ويفرق جمعكم، فاقتلوه.«
والحقيقة أن هذه الفتوى قد صدرت عام [823هـ/1420م] كما يورد المؤرخ التركي عبد القادر داده أوغلو في كتابه »التاريخ العثماني المصوّر« ضد أحد قضاة العسكر وهو الشيخ بدر الدين الذي ثار على السلطان وتزعم حركة تنادي بإلغاء التفرقة بين الأديان، وبتوزيع الأموال سواسية بين الناس، وقد اندس في حركة الشيخ بدر الين، كما يروي الأستاذ محمد فريد في كتابه «تاريخ الدولة العلية العثمانية»عدد من اليهود والنصارى، وعندما وقع بدر الدين في الأسر بعد معركة حامية الوطيس، حوكم أمام هيئة من كبار العلماء والقضاة، فصدرت بحقه الفتوى بنصها الذي أوردته آنفاً، وبتوقيع الشيخ شعيد، ويروي المؤرخ التركي المعاصر إسماعيل حامي دنشمند في كتابه «موسوعة التاريخ العثماني» أن الشيخ بدر الدين قد وقع بنفسه أيضاً على الفتوى اعترافاً بذنبه، وتم إعدامه شنقاً على ملأ من الناس في السوق الرئيسي في مدينة سراز.
ولقد وجد المغرضون مبرراً آخر لرفد بهتانهم بخصوص الفتوى المزعومة في حادثة إعدام السلطان مراد الثاني لعمه مصطفى بن بايزيد.
وحقيقة الأمر أن مصطفى بن بايزيد كان قد اختفى وانقطعت أخباره بعد هزيمة بايزيد (الصاعقة) في معركة أنقرة أمام تيمورلنك، ثم ظهر فجأة في زمن أخيه السلطان محمد جلبي بن بايزيد مطالباً بالسلطنة لنفسه، واستنجد بأعداء الإسلام من البيزنطيين فأمدوه المساعدات، وأوعزوا لأمير بلاد الفلاخ بإمداده بجيش كبير، ولكن مصطفى فشل في تحقيق أي نجاح، واضطر إلى اللجوء إلى سلانيك التي كان الأمير سليمان بن بايزيد قد أعادها إلى السيطرة البيزنطية مقابل وعدهم له بمساعدته ضد إخوته، كما أسلفت قبل قليل، واتفق السلطان محمد جلبي مع إمبراطور بيزنطة على إبقاء أخيه مصطفى في سلانيك تحت مراقبة الإمبراطور، مقابل مبلغ من المالن استمر الأمر على هذا النحو إلى أن ولي السلطنةمراد الثاني بن جلبي فتحرش به الإمبراطور «إيمانويل الثاني» في محاولة منه لإعادة هيبة الإمبراطورية، وطلب منه عقد معاهدة يتعهد مراد بموجبها بعدم القيام بأية محاولة لغزو القسطنطينية، فلما وقف السلطان مراد موقفاً حازماً في وجه إيمانويل ورفض مطالبه عمد عمانويل إلى استدعاء الأمير مصطفى وأمده بعشر سفن حربية مدججة بالجنود والسلاح، فتمكن مصطفى من الإستيلاء على مدينة وميناء *غاليبولي*، ثم تمكن من التغلب على الجيش العثماني الذي أرسله السلطان مراد لمحاربته بقيادة وزيره بايزيد باشا، فسار السلطان مراد الثاني بنفسه لملاقاة عمه مصطفى الذي لم يلبث أن وقع في أسر مراد، ليواجه عقوبة الإعدام شنقاً، جزاء خيانته لله ولرسوله وللمؤمنين، وهل من خيانة لله ولرسوله وللمؤمنين أعظم من موالاة في جماعة المسلمين، ينبري هؤلاء ليزعموا أن الإسلام يبيح للسلطان قتل بني رحمه كيفما يشاء..؟
*فرية باطلة ... وبهتان عظيم..*
وأجدني هنا مضطراً للتوقف وقفة أردّ بها فرية خبيثة ألصقت بالسلطان *محمد الفاتح*، فقد درج بعض المؤرخين، وهم يؤرخون لحياته، على الزعم بأنه قام بقتل أخيه الرضيع *أحمد جلبي* بعد أيام قليلة من تسلمه مسؤولية السلطنة بعد وفاة أبيه السلطان مراد، خشية أن يزاحمه على السلطنة، ومن المؤسف أن هذا الزعم لم يقتصر على المؤرخين غير المسلمين، وإنما وقع في أحبولته عدد من المؤرخين المسلمين.
ولئن كانت هذه الفرية التي ألصقت بالسلطان محمد الفاتح تكون أوهى من من بيت العنكبوت، إلا أنني أجد من الواجب التوقف عندما وتفنيدها، لكي لا يبقى بعد ذلك عذر لأي مؤرخ يحترم نفسه، ويحترم شرف الكلمة التي يؤرخ بها، أن يستمر في ترديد هذا البهتان العظيم ضد السلطان محمد الفاتح.
هل يعقل أن سلطاناً ولي السلطنة في عهد أبيه، وتحت كنفه، ثم وليها من بعد وفاة أبيه، وقد اشتدّ ساعده، ونضجت خبرته، والتفت الأمة من حوله تحوطه بالحب والطاعة، هل يعقل أن هذا السلطان يغار من أخ له رضيع، فيخشى أن ينازعه على السلطة..؟ وكيف يتسنّى لطفل رضيع، وأنى له، أن ينازع على السلطنة، وهو الرضيع الذي إن تأخرت أمه عليه بالحليب يوماً مات جوعاً.
ثم هل يصدق إنسان عاقل، أن محمداً الفاتح، الذي تربى على مائدة القرآن، على يد خيرة علماء عصره، أمثال الشيخ أحمد بن إسماعيل الكوراني الذي كان الفاتح يسميه «أبا حنيفة زمانه»، والشيخ تمجيد أوغلو، والشيخ محمد جلبي زاده، والشيخ مولا إياش، والشيخ الغوراني، والشيخ سراج الدين الحلبي، والشيخ آق شمس الدين، ويمكن أن يفكر بمثل هذا الأمر الفظيع..؟
بل، لنفرض جدلاً أن محمداً الفاتح كان يوجس خيفة أن ينازعه أخوه الرضيع على السلطنة، أفما كان يستطيع أن يحتويه تحت كنفه، ويربيه على الإخلاص له، بدل أن يقتله؟
ولماذ يستبق محمد الفاتح الأمور فيقتل أخاه الرضيع، وقد كان بإمكانه أن ينتظر وهو مطمئن البال بضعة عشر عاماً حتى يكبر أخوه، فيتحقق من نوازعه ونواياه؟
من هنا نستطيع أن نتبين انتفاء المصلحة الشخصية للسلطان محمد الفاتح من قتل أخيه الرضيع.
ولننتقل الآن إلى مناقشة الطريقة التي تمت بها عملية القتل المزعومة، فقد زعم مروّجو هذه الفرية أن السلطان محمداً الفاتح أرسل أحد قواده، واسمه علي بك، إلى جناح النساء لقتل أخيه الرضيع، فلما علم علي بك أن الطفل موجود في حمام النساء حيث تقوم مربيته بغسله، اقتحم الحمام وأمسك بالطفل الرضيع وغطسه تحت الماء حتى مات مختنقاً غرقاً..
هل يصدق عاقل أن محمد الفاتح، وهو الذكي المحنك، يقدم على قتل أخيه الرضيع بهذه الصورة المكشوفة الساذجة؟ وهل كان عاجزاً عن تكليف إحدى النساء، كزوجته، أو إحدى خادماتها، بتنفيذ عملية القتل دون إثارة انتباه أحد، بدل من أن يرسل رجلاً إلى جناح النساء، وهو أمر غير مألوف، بله أن يسمح له بأن يقتحم هذا الرجل حمام النساء، حيث يكنّ فيه متحللات من حجابهن، ومتخففات من كثير من ملابسهن، وفي ذلك ما فيه من خروج مستهجن عن المألوف، من شأنه لو تحقق فعلاً أن يثير من هياج النساء، وضجيجهن، وصخبهن، ما يضطر ذلك الرجل إلى الفرار قبل أن ينفذ مأربه، مهما بلغت به الجرأة والنذالة؟
إذن، ما هي حقيقة هذه الفرية؟
الحقيقة أن المربية التي كان موكلاً إليها أمر العناية بالطفل الرضيع أحمد، انشغلت عنه لبعض شأنها بينما كانت تغسله، فوقع في حوض الماء، فمات مختنقاً غرقاً قبل أن تتداركه الأيدي التي امتدت لإنقاذه بعد فوات الأوان.
وتصادف بعد غرق الطفل بأيام قليلة أن أحد ضباط الجيش، واسمه علي بك، ارتكب جريمة عقابها الإعدام، فلما أعدم، وجد الحاقدون مادة جديدة خيّل إليهم أنهاتدعم بهتانهم، فطفقوا يزعمون أن علي بك هو الذي أغرق الطفل الرضيع أحمد، وأن السلطان محمد الفاتح خشي أن يفشي هذا الرجل سره فقتله، ومن هنا جاءت الفرية على النحو الذي أشرت إليه، وينبغي الإشارة إلى أن «*إدوارد سي كريسي*» يتبنى هذا الزعم في كتابه «تاريخ العثمانيين الأتراك» المطبوع بالإنجليزية في بيروت في عام 1961م، ويدّعي أن السطان الفاتح أقدم على قتل الضابط علي بك متهماً إياه بقتل أخيه الرضيع دون أن يكون للسلطان علم بذلك.
ولو أنهم توقفوا عند هذه الفرية وحدها لهانَ الأمر، ولكنهم ما برحوا أن بدأوا ينسجون من حولها المزيد من الافتراءات، فزعموا أن محمداً الفاتح، لم يكتف بقتل أخيه، بل أصدر قانوناً أعطى للسلطان الحق في قتل من يشاء من إخوته وأبنائه وأبناء عمومته وخؤولته، لقطع الطريق على أي منهم أن ينافسه على السلطة.
ولقد أوضح المؤرخ التركي المعاصر إسماعيل حامي دنشمند في كتابه «موسوعة التاريخ العثماني» الدافع الذي جعل السلطان محمد الفاتح يصدر هذا القانون فقال:
«حين وجد السلطان محمد الفاتح أن أكبر خطر يهدد الدولة العثمانية في الفترة التي سبقت توليه مقاليد السلطنة، نجم عن تكرار حوادث الانشقاق التي كانت تقع بين الأمراء العثمانيين، والتي كانت تصل في أكثر الأحيان إلى درجة الاقتتال، وتؤدي إلى انقسام الدولة إلى فريقين أو أكثر، مما كان يؤثر على وحدة الدولة، ويغري خصوم الإسلام بها، فقد رأى السلطان محمد الفاتح أن يضع قانوناً أسماه «*قانون حفظ النظام للرعية*» أكد بموجبه أن الموت سيكون مصير كل من يعلن العصيان المسلح ضد السلطان، ويتعاون مع أعداء الإسلام ضد المسلمين.»
ويردف إسماعيل حامي دنشمند أن هذا القانون كان سبباً في انحسار، أو على الأقل، في تقليص حوادث العصيان المسلح، التي كادت أن تصبح أمراً شائعاً في الدولة العثمانية قبل صدور هذا القانون.
وإن المرء لتتملكه الدهشة، حين يرى أن كل دول الدنيا، قديمها وحديثها، لا تخلو قوانينها من مثل هذا القانون، ومع ذلك لا تجد أحداً يعترض عليها أو يشوه مقاصدها، كما كان يفعل المغرضون تجاه الدولة العثمانية!
*وبعد:*
فإني أحسب أن القارئ الفطن، يدرك من خلال ما أوردتُ من حقائق، أن الحاقدين إنما يهدفون من وراء التركيز على تحريف تاريخ الأتراك العثمانيين المسلمين إلى الإساءة إلى الإسلام ذاته، ومن خلال الإساءة إلى الأتراك العثمانيين المسلمين، حين يظهرونهم بمظهر القوم المتوحشين الذين انعدمت الرحمة من قلوبهم، ومن خلال الإيحاء بأن مسألة قتل السلاطين لإخوانهم كانت أمراً عادياً مألوفاً عندهم.
أقول هذا، ولا أنفي أن يكون في تاريخ بني عثمان، وخاصة في عصورهم المتأخرة، بعض الأمور التي لا تنسجم مع الإسلام، وتتعارض مع أحكامه، وليس الذنب في ذلك ذنب الإسلام، وإنما ذنب المسيء نفسه.

*مجلة الأمة، العدد 53، جمادى الأولى، 1405 هـ*



articles.islamweb.net/media/index.php?page=article&lang=A&  id=10393

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

http://uqu.edu.sa/page/ar/47262

----------


## أبو عُمر

جزاك الله خيراً ونفع بك ( اللهم آمين )

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> جزاك الله خيراً ونفع بك ( اللهم آمين )


وإياك ، جزاك الله خيرا .

----------

